# Woofer thump changing volume or channel



## rocksnap (Sep 9, 2010)

Just set up my HT, Onkyo TX-NR818 with a 7.1 speaker system, ATT DVR. All equipment is plugged into a Monster surge power strip. A coaxial cable feeds the tv signal to the DVR bypassing the monster power strip which I could use.

I am getting a whump thru all woofers when changing channels or volume, whether thru the remote or direct on the unit.

I tried a GROUND WIRE from the DVR chassis and coaxial input to the Onkyo chassis and the turntable ground with no luck.

Stumped where to go from here. Tho I am sure it has to be something simple, as compared to an equipment malfunction...

Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I helped a friend a while back that was having a similar issue, I forget what actually fixed it but I did 2 things - I disabled his 'B' speakers that were enabled for some reason on the receiver and then changed his input setting to digital from auto. Hopefully one of those does the trick, let us know if you are still having the issue.

Btw, usually a ground loop hum will be constant and not a thump each time you change a channel.


----------



## rocksnap (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, even with just the speaker connections (no sub), nothing else connected, it still makes the noise. Looks like a trip to the repair center...


----------

